

Legal to-dos before quitting a job to form a startup company - yokumtaku
http://www.startupcompanylawyer.com/2009/01/08/what-do-you-need-to-do-before-you-quit-your-job-to-form-a-startup-company/

======
sebg
link is broken both from here as well as your own website. very interested in
reading when it's fixed. thank you.

~~~
yokumtaku
Apologies. Lawyers should not have to know how to repair MySQL databases.
Should be fixed now.

~~~
sebg
very interesting. thank you for posting. Looking forward to your other
articles.

